# Anyone riden the "Tinker" trail in St. Lucia??



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

.............or any of the other trails created by bike St. Lucia? I'm curious as I had heard about the Tinker trail a while ago and just came across an old copy of Biking with an article on it. Seems like some pretty decent stuff, but also seems catered to the hotel/tourists. Thinking of flying over for a day or two with a coupke other guys to see what riding St. Lucia has in general.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

bump, curious as well..


----------



## autt18 (May 17, 2007)

*Tinker trail review...*

I rode the Tinker trail at st. lucia last year. The trail is actually inside one of the resorts called Anse Chasenet. I will tell you this, the trail will flat kick your a**!!! It is by far one of the hardest climbs I have ever been on and then the down hill part is a controlled wreck waiting to happen going down. I would consider my self a decent rider but this is insane!!!

The sign states that Mr. Tinker can do the whole trail in its entirety in 11-12 mins. It took me that long just to do the climb.

By far the best trail I have ever been on. They have cannondale lefties for you to ride at the resort.


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

I haven't ridden it but I have stayed at Anse Chasenet. That place is on the side of a super steep hill. Just walking from the beach up to the restaurant is too much for most people. As much as I like riding, I'd probably rather be down at the beach sailing than on a trail there....!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sweet, sounds like fun to me  Hope that sometime in 2009 that I can ride on some of the other isnlands, including St.Lucia.



autt18 said:


> I rode the Tinker trail at st. lucia last year. The trail is actually inside one of the resorts called Anse Chasenet. I will tell you this, the trail will flat kick your a**!!! It is by far one of the hardest climbs I have ever been on and then the down hill part is a controlled wreck waiting to happen going down. I would consider my self a decent rider but this is insane!!!
> 
> The sign states that Mr. Tinker can do the whole trail in its entirety in 11-12 mins. It took me that long just to do the climb.
> 
> By far the best trail I have ever been on. They have cannondale lefties for you to ride at the resort.


----------



## Tusker (Apr 3, 2009)

I just recently purchased a bike and have refound riding, and I Google searched the Tinker Trail as I too have been a guest at AnseChastanet and wanted to read any feedback Mtbr's have had with their experiences with the TT. 

Bike St. Lucia, on the grounds of AC, is amazing, and has a lil bit of something for everyone. The Tinker Trail looked like the most gutwrenching, quasi-self loathing experience I might have ever come across. I hiked the thing daily by myself after I would set-up my wife at the beach. Having hiked it, I fell 3-4 over the course of the 7 hikes I took up it on the descent. Granted, I was on my honeymoon, so most mid-mornings when I took my hike I was a little tipsy and other things specific to Carribean Island nations.. But still, Everyday I would think to myself, I want to meet someone who can complete this and buy him/her a beer!

A fella in much better shape than I, who I rode the reg. Bike St. Lucia trails, attempted it.. dude was an action sports guy and in impeccable shape, and said he got 1/8th up the trail before he started carrying his bike.

I'd say.. 3% of Mountain Bikers could tackle this one!


----------



## Superburner (Apr 24, 2008)

I was sailing down there, stopped off to ride the trail but was unable to because the mountain bike guides were on strike! That's what your dealing with so don't get you hopes up!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Do you have a a tab at the hotel? Cause if you do I'll collect my beer when I clean it sometime this year  Seriously since it doesn't look like I'll be able to head stateside for some geogeous Colorado riding I am going to try and bum a lift over on my uncles plane for a day and give it a go. Will be interesting to see how it compares to the stuff I climbed while in CO in '07 and '08 and also compared to our 3/4 mile long fully deteriated road _(just basically gravel and rocks)_ that climbs 750ft. If I get to do this I will surely take the camera and hopefully a video camera of some sort along to document the ride.



Tusker said:


> I just recently purchased a bike and have refound riding, and I Google searched the Tinker Trail as I too have been a guest at AnseChastanet and wanted to read any feedback Mtbr's have had with their experiences with the TT.
> 
> Bike St. Lucia, on the grounds of AC, is amazing, and has a lil bit of something for everyone. The Tinker Trail looked like the most gutwrenching, quasi-self loathing experience I might have ever come across. I hiked the thing daily by myself after I would set-up my wife at the beach. Having hiked it, I fell 3-4 over the course of the 7 hikes I took up it on the descent. Granted, I was on my honeymoon, so most mid-mornings when I took my hike I was a little tipsy and other things specific to Carribean Island nations.. But still, Everyday I would think to myself, I want to meet someone who can complete this and buy him/her a beer!
> 
> ...


----------

